# Temporary fish housing during rescape?



## Wisey (25 Jan 2016)

Hi All,

Can anyone link me to what would be a suitable storage container to keep my fish in for a day during a rescape please? Have been looking at "food safe" containers, but they seem to be really expensive. I only have 7 Cory's, 6 Ottos, about 15 Ember Tetra and 3 Amano Shrimp, so don't need anything too big I guess. I'm reluctant to spend a lot of money on something that will not be frequently used, but also don't want to put my fish in something that's not suitable. I'm assuming that ones that are not "food safe" may leach something in to the water that is harmful to the fish?


----------



## darren636 (25 Jan 2016)

Plastic tubs from tesco etc
Only a few pounds.


----------



## DRG93 (25 Jan 2016)

Any sort of plastic containers from your local supermarket will be fine, just give them a good rinse out with hot water (no soaps) beforehand. If you are keeping the livestock in the container for a long period of time then have you thought about the temperature of the water dropping down to the current room temperature? Maybe you may have to add the heater into the temporary plastic container if you think that the temperature will drop drastically.


----------



## Wisey (25 Jan 2016)

darren636 said:


> Plastic tubs from tesco etc
> Only a few pounds.





DRG93 said:


> Any sort of plastic containers from your local supermarket will be fine, just give them a good rinse out with hot water (no soaps) beforehand. If you are keeping the livestock in the container for a long period of time then have you thought about the temperature of the water dropping down to the current room temperature? Maybe you may have to add the heater into the temporary plastic container if you think that the temperature will drop drastically.



Great, thanks, that should keep the cost low. I was just worried what chemicals might be in the plastics on those cheap containers. I have an eheim thermal filter, so will run that on whatever I keep the fish in to ensure the water is heated and circulated.


----------



## Dead Bonsai (25 Jan 2016)

I used a food safe box from the range, came with a lid, big enough to attach an internal heater to the side and use it as a storage box for tank spares etc once the fish were back in the tank, think it was about £8


----------



## aaron.c (25 Jan 2016)

I used one of these

http://www.diy.com/rooms/strata-black-40-l-plastic-storage-tub/183017_BQ.prd

I use it for all my water changes - it is only used for fish stuff.

Aaron


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jan 2016)

This range from IKEA is pretty decent for what you have in mind http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/series/12553/


----------



## Wisey (25 Jan 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I've clearly been over thinking this one!


----------



## Ajm200 (30 Jan 2016)

We used to brand new plastic dustbins after cleaning then thoroughly


----------

